# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  hair club

## bigdoug

Hello guys.  I had been experiencing hairloss at about the age of twenty and decided to take measures into my own hands.  I went to albany hairclub after talking to my friend who had used it with good results (silver program). After the consultation I get set up on the gold program thinking that im going to be getting a decent head of hair.  Instead I get a system with hair thicker than what I had at the age of 15 with a terrible hairline (medium density) I was disgusted and wanted to leave immediately but I had already invested 1599 into the program so I asked for options. At the time I knew nothing about the different kinds of systems or hair densities, so the smooth talking saleslady gets me into the platinum program after showing me what that hair system looked like (french lace). When I had asked if I could ever switch back down to a lower program because I work full time and go to school, plus the nearest center (albany) is four hours away from me.  Well after about two months I decide to upgrade to their executive package (#64 or superfine french lace).  Well after two months of paying 684 a month for this program I decided that because of time constraints and financial problems to downgrade once again.  When I call the hairclub center, they state that they had originally 5 then moved the number up to 10 hair custom hair systems on order so id have to pay for those systems first.  I said fine, so ill downgrade to bronze and and pay both the executive and bronze system installments until I've paid off those systems (6 months) and then finish off my program with the bronze program.  She then stated oh no we can't do that, your going to have to wait and stay on the executive program for the duration of your program.  I reminded her of what she had told me about downgradinv the system and she stated that since it was such a high end program and since you get a new system every three weeks that they had so many systems on order that id have to pay for a whole year anyway.  Huh funny, cause they initially said 5 then 10 now they had 17 systems on order.   I reminded her of how many time I had driven down on the platinum program for a cut down and only got a cut down and reservicing because they only ordered three systems ahead.  She then stated well those programs are different, this ones more higher end and then stated that the manager at that center said there's nothing they can do.  The weird part is that within a three months the difference between the amount of systems you receive is about 2.  Anyways, I called the 800 number and they said they'd get the hp of that region to contact me back but I still haven't received a phone call.  I was wondering if its even worth pursuing or if I should just attempt to continue paying even thoughthe salesperson had lied to me.  Thanks.

----------


## bigdoug

Oh, I also haven't even received one of my executive systems yet because you have to exhaust your previous systems first.  Its been two months.  I was supposed to receive it durig my last cutdown but they said I still had one platinum system left.  Huh, that's weird because the only reason I had one left is becaue one of the times within that two month period that I was suposed to get a cut down they didn't have the system there.  Not only that but they never called me and told me it wasn't there.  They just serviced, reattached mine for another month and said that id still be on track for my #64 fench lace system after ny next cutdown since it wasn't my fault id still have a system left.   Also, whenever you upgrade before you receieve the system you have to pay your new programs price a few months in advance, so that way based on their words ,"they don't get ripped off if you choose not to complete your end of the deal".  So Im now going to be paying an extra month of the exective program while still receiving the platinum hair system all because they ****ed up.

----------

